# Sacred Asian Architecture



## Starman (Jan 31, 2021)

The videos below were created by me in 2011 after one of my many trips to Asia.  Earlier in my adult life I was greatly inspired by Buddhist and Hindu architecture.  I wanted to bring this beauty and its spiritual underpinnings to the West. I was fortunate in some degree to be able to do so, with the temple on Kauai being my favorite project and one I still have a hand in maintaining.  I get to see people coming and going daily.

I have been randomly writing and posting on this subject in different SH threads.  I'm going to link a number of my 4 to 6 minute video shorts here.  Some are montages with stills and others are full on videos, all have spiritually satisfying music.

I find this subject of architecture and landscape design an important part of affecting people's lives and something we don't really appreciate enough.  The old world was built out in a naturally inspiring way. In our modern world we have forgotten the type of lives that were possible in that kind of uplifted society.  Whether it's been purposely downgraded, or whether we just drifted away from god consciousness, I don't know.  Whatever has conspired against us, the result is a banal world of commercialism and efficiency above all, having abandoned the great works of art that filled the world of old.

The only recourse, is to get inspired individually and to create beautiful, spiritual building forms in the landscape and have them be open to the public.  I share my videos so that they may be an inspiration:





1) Bagan Burma temples:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPjuA-KLsyY_


2) Stupafied in S.E. Asia


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oHY_7kXkRg_


3) Schwedagon Paya temple in Yangon, Burma


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a58CcTHSNM_


4) Schwedagon Paya night scenes:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaZkvhPrtLU

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a58CcTHSNMhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a58CcTHSNM_


5) Angkor Wat


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07R42SNKXWY_


6) Angkor Passageways

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xoae_cbGzpE


7) Angkor temples:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNwhiQNG-lY


8) Buddhas of Burma

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHn3R6b9E54


9) Bago Burma Buddas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF2jybxqLo8


10) Luang Prabang architecture

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDF5-vpOFRk


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 31, 2021)

These are examples of spiritual technology at its finest!
I hope to visit them someday.
If we can all imagine a peaceful, egalitarian world with universal consciousness and spirituality at the core it might just happen again. We can create any reality we want, we just need the impetus.
In regards to the golden temples, thats what gold should be used for, and not for money slavery.


----------



## HollyHoly (Feb 1, 2021)

those Buddas! love to know how they were made. Interesting to me is that these cultures don't seem to be linked with mass human sacrifice ,such as is found in Western Europe and the Middle east and the Americas.


----------



## Starman (Feb 2, 2021)

HollyHoly said:


> those Buddas! love to know how they were made. Interesting to me is that these cultures don't seem to be linked with mass human sacrifice ,such as is found in Western Europe and the Middle east and the Americas.



Burmese Buddhas come in all shapes and sizes and are variously made with metal, wood, stone, concrete and plaster.  I love all the different Buddha types and expressions.  The Burmese are particularly fond of the reclining Buddha, the bigger the better. Also the shrines where the Buddhas are housed are quite ornate with all kinds of bric a brac.  Unlike Tibet and Nepal, the Burmese have a sea coast, so they incorporate shells and use more pastel color stories than the polychromatic style of the Himalayas. The Burmese absolutely love their Buddhas and their temples and go there often, even more than the Thais.  

While I was again watching a few of my videos, particularly of the Shwedagon Paya temple and seeing people gathered in front of various Buddhas, I started crying.  The images and the music helped draw out a memory of how we used to live in a world where we communed with enlightened beings who were very much present in our daily lives.  Beings walked among us who gave stability and inspiration to us and we felt supremely at home in this earth realm under their guidance.  We have lost that and my shedding tears was both a sadness of being cut off from a lost age, as well as my appreciation that I can still feel what it was like to have the satisfaction of being in holy company.


----------

